# the Duke



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

this frame called "the Duke" was built for me by Mojave Mo. he did a great job and it seems to be my most consistent frame. it seems to like 3/8" ammo, steel or marbles.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Really like this frame a lot. Its a stunning everyday workhorse frame - In a way its an original Mo.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Really like this frame a lot. Its a stunning everyday workhorse frame - In a way its an original Mo.


i requested that look, like the Duke's pistol grips on his everyday hawgleg


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I like the term 'workhorse'. It really meant I didn't have to panic when I dropped it during the making. I have the little brother of The Duke in the form of an SPS that I tried to 'fix' awhile back. Everytime I break out the tools I pay homage to the makers that put out absolutely flawless frames. That kind of frame for me is like that first new bicycle and the fear of the first scratch! The Duke looks good on you Hoggy. Thanks for the honor!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks like a fine shooter!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I like the term 'workhorse'. It really meant I didn't have to panic when I dropped it during the making. I have the little brother of The Duke in the form of an SPS that I tried to 'fix' awhile back. Everytime I break out the tools I pay homage to the makers that put out absolutely flawless frames. That kind of frame for me is like that first new bicycle and the fear of the first scratch! The Duke looks good on you Hoggy. Thanks for the honor!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


you are welcome brother figer mo. i have some frames that are favs, but this one is the one that makes me hoggy wild.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a nice one !


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Congratulations, Hoggy. Mo really did an excellent job on that one.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like the Duke can walk the walk!

It's a great looking slingshot, and you are definitely punching holes with it!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nicely done Hoggy!


----------

